# *-*-* CAN I FEED EM SLUGS?!? *-*-*



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

hey uh, got 2 juvy red bellies, about 4inches . . .

for the past 5 weeks i've had them on JUST FISH , got halibut for 3 weeks, and snapper for 2 weeks give or take . ..

they seem to b gettin bored of the snapper so . .. i was gonna go get sum feeders , but last time i fed them feeders they got ich and i got pissed off lol . . .

so . . question is . . . can i feed them slugs? cuz i put worms in there from outside and they didnt eat em . . . slugs are bigger so i think they might notice and at least nibble?

how much are silversides compared to feeders? only reason i like feeders is because they are the cheapest live food i can really feed them . . . and i like to give em live food now and then so they can b more natural and hunt etc. people say guppees and all this junk but MAN THATS EXPENSIVE!!

MOST PROBABLY , i'ma get SOME GOLDFISH not feeders but ACUTUAL GOLDFISH like rowanda's or wutever u call em. . . that and i saw some FROZEN SMELT at the super market, i was like, i'll try that next so . . . .

share ur thoughts plz, b informative cuz ya . . i suck at P's lol

peace and luv 2 the P community.... may the red eyed killas b witcha


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i personally wouldnt just becuase i dont know if they give off any bad ass toxins in that slime as a defence.

many other foods that are proven safe to use. collect worms instead if you want some free food

all goldfish have thiaminase the growth inhibiting chemical. its not just feeder goldfish.

if your slugs are bigger then your worms then thats messed. go out on the lawn at night when it is damp with a flashlight and you will catch the big fat worms. especially the night after a rain!!!!!!


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i personally wouldnt just becuase i dont know if they give off any bad ass toxins in that slime as a defence.
> 
> many other foods that are proven safe to use. collect worms instead if you want some free food
> 
> ...


ya but the last time i put worms in there, they didnt eat them, then the worms burrowed away in the gravel and i lost them . . . and they're probably dead and rotting in the water lol ... ewww


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Few things... I wouldnt use slugs, they are slimy, kind of scavengers and I cant imagine many nutritional benefits for your ps, and if they didnt seem interested in worms, I dont see them being too interested in a slug.

As mentioned above, all goldfish have Thiaminese which is a growth inhibiting hormone... if I recall right from another post you already have your rbps in a sort of small tank which will hinder growth to some extent, I dont think you want to hinder it any more with their food. This post is very informative: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=113985

As for the worms that got lost in your tank, I would try to do some good gravel vacs and find them... I dont leave food in my tanks for more than a few hours max, just very bad for your water quality which piranhas are rather sensitive to.

As for silversides, I am not sure where you are from, but I am in MI and the only way I can get them is frozen, but when I had my rbps they would go crazy for them and it would be one of the most intense feedings they would do. Some fish like them though, but others dont, my Mac wants nothing to do with them, will pick it up and then spit it right back out again. Usually any good LFS will carry them... a lot of saltwater people use them as food as well.

Smelt is another good option since you said you can get that at your local store. It still usually has the skin on it and then all the meat and can provide a lot of nutrients for your ps. You might also try raw shrimp, and some other white fish fillets like tilapia and catfish to mention a few.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Pimprn (Feb 3, 2006)

Dude if your gunna feed your piranhas goldfish quarentine them and they will be fine!!

Its always best to keep them on a nutritional diet such as:
Frozen foodslike
Shrimp
tilapia
catfish
smelts
minnows


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Actually goldfish stunt the growth of your piranha.
So stay away from them.
I Found earthworms alive, beneath the gravel over a month after I had last fed my fish a worm. Yours may not yet be dead.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Actually goldfish stunt the growth of your piranha.
> So stay away from them.
> I Found earthworms alive, beneath the gravel over a month after I had last fed my fish a worm. Yours may not yet be dead.


kool, guess mine are too picky of eaters to eat worms . . . gay p's are so picky and spoiled, then when u starve em a bit so in hopes of training them to eat wutever, THEY END UP EATING EACH OTHER . . . sure... they wont eat that goldfish i put in there ystrdyday but they'll eat each other, pussies, they're more scared of the goldfish than they are each other . . .. ahhhh stress


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

As I mentioned in a previous thread, the best way to keep worms from burrowing into the gravel is to wash them off in scolding hot tap water.

I've never fed slugs to a fish (although I have fed them to reptiles). Slugs are just snails without shells. I guess they can be used as food, but I seem to remember they make ineffective fishing bait so your fish may not eat them.


----------

